# I have successfully rooted ... BOOTSTRAP NOT WORKING?



## lalilulelo (Sep 7, 2011)

i want to add a rom to my newly rooted droid x. when i do the reboot recovery i get a frozen black screen. any suggestions?


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Are you using bootstrap or just rebooting from the power menu? I'm assuming that you are running stock if you want to flash a rom correct? In bootstrap, did you hit the bootstrap button before trying to reboot?


----------



## lalilulelo (Sep 7, 2011)

yes. im rooted and running stock. i want to flash a rom. i hit to bootstrap button and it said success now when i hit the bottom that say reboot recovery it turns off and back on but the menue never comes up its just a backlit black screen


----------



## sheldoneous (Jun 6, 2011)

lalilulelo said:


> yes. im rooted and running stock. i want to flash a rom. i hit to bootstrap button and it said success now when i hit the bottom that say reboot recovery it turns off and back on but the menue never comes up its just a backlit black screen


Try the power button..see if that brings up the menu

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## lalilulelo (Sep 7, 2011)

tried holding ht power button in after the reboot but it did not bring up the menu


----------



## lalilulelo (Sep 7, 2011)

thanks all... i got it I had to unlick usb debugging


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2011)

lalilulelo said:


> thanks all... i got it I had to unlick usb debugging


Yeah, there's a problem with Droid X Bootstrap when USB debugging is on. Droid 2 Bootstrap doesn't have the same problem works with the Droid X. Still, it's not a big deal to just turn it off.


----------

